# Bfd , Ecm8000 , B Mic800 pre-amp , G-star 5.1 soundcard whats next please.



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone great forum.........

I have bought all the items above and have a new subwoofer coming its a Bk Monolith DF.....i have read some of the sections about the rew and bfd and now my head is pulsating around the 15hz region :R............the sub will not be here for a couple of weeks so in the mean time whats the best way for me to prepare myself before setting this gear up for real.........big thanks in advance.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Read the REW HELP FILES

brucek


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

More reading............cheers will do!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> the sub will not be here for a couple of weeks so in the mean time whats the best way for me to prepare myself before setting this gear up for real...


Once you get through the Help Files, you can do some experimental runs on your main speakers to get a feel for how REW works...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

hi a couple of questions......1/ i've plugged in the ecm8000 mic into the audyssey instead of the standard mic that comes with the onkyo rs605 and every time it its sends out a signal its saying there isn't any speakers pressent......is this because there needs to be a pre-amp to boost the signal or are the test tones given out via audyssey the wrong type.

And 2/ where does the ( Audio control Richter scale half octive EQ ) fit into the sceme of things in what where trying to acheive against the Behringer 1124 and 2496 etc........is it not as good or is it on a par with the kit where using or in my case trying to use today!!


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

I've read some more but i'm now confused....if i'm going to use the ecm8000 mic and pre-amp to take measurements , where does the m-audio uno interface come in to it all........am i right in thinking the midi is so you can connect directly to your bfd and down load the new filter settings in a faster automatic way.:coocoo:..........who has a cheap sms1 for sale (ha yeah right cheap thats why i'm doing this in the first place :coocoo


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> i've plugged in the ecm8000 mic into the audyssey instead of the standard mic that comes with the onkyo rs605 and every time it its sends out a signal its saying there isn't any speakers pressent......is this because there needs to be a pre-amp to boost the signal or are the test tones given out via audyssey the wrong type.


Any calibration system for a receiver must use the mic it came with. You will not get accurate results with another mic. The reason is that no mic is perfectly accurate, especially an inexpensive one, so the receiver’s electronics have built-in compensation. Use a different mic and you’ll then have “compensation” where none is needed, and no compensation where it _is_ needed, and yu'll end up with bad (read inaccurate) results. Make sense?  REW has a similar system, but since it has no “electronics” we use calibration files for the mics.



> And 2/ where does the ( Audio control Richter scale half octive EQ ) fit into the sceme of things in what where trying to acheive against the Behringer 1124 and 2496 etc........is it not as good or is it on a par with the kit where using or in my case trying to use today!!


If I recall, the Ricther is rather peculiar, utilizing an unusual half-octave graphic EQ for the bass frequencies only. Better than nothing, I suppose, but not nearly as accurate a a parametric, which can equalize with surgical precision. For instance, I have AudioControl 1/3-octave EQs in my system, which are far superior to the Richter, but I still use a parametric for the subs.



> ........am i right in thinking the midi is so you can connect directly to your bfd and down load the new filter settings in a faster automatic way.


Yep – that’s right.



> who has a cheap sms1 for sale (ha yeah right cheap thats why i'm doing this in the first place


If I recall, we’ve seen some threads here of people complaining about the SMS. Something about high distortion levels, or a severe roll-out of the bass frequencies, I forget. I’d stick with the Behringer. If I can get the hang of this stuff, anyone can! We’re here to help.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheers wyane............i took the soundcard back that i bought thinking that if i stick with the ones menstioned on here it would make things much easier.....is there such a piece of equipment that is a soundcard plus midi all in one.....like the edirol ua-101 audio interface soundcard etc.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

And does having the midi the bit which makes it all automated and a step up from the manual way.......if having an all in one is out of my price range because they do seem to be a bit pricy......having the 2 pieces of kit will be ok will it not.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Any cheap soundcard will do if it has a line-in and a line-out. The midi connection is made from your PC's USB port using this cable. They sell around $40 for the cable on-line.

brucek


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> Any cheap soundcard will do if it has a line-in and a line-out. The midi connection is made from your PC's USB port using this cable. They sell around $40 for the cable on-line.
> 
> brucek



Cheers i know this but you didn't realy answer my question.........is there an all in one soundcard midi unit i can buy.....and yes i had the so called cheap soundcard but wanted to change with one of the units menstioned in the bfd/rew faq just to keep things simple.........ive more or less just found out that i need yet another piece of equipment (midi unit) but if this is whats needed to make life that much easire then so be it.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> just found out that i need yet another piece of equipment (midi unit)


The midi is only a matter of convenience. I've never hooked up or used the midi feature myself. I can enter the filters by hand before you've found your cable to plug in. 

brucek


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok then i won't bother buying if its a case of having to fiddle which i like to do i'll fiddle away.......but i have just bought the Art cleanbox II (£25) , knowing me i'll get the hum when i hook up.


----------

